
Show HN: Charting Latest 100 Ethereum Blocks (a.k.a. How I Wasted Today) - kasscrypto
http://ethstatus.com/
======
kasscrypto
Just for fun, I wanted to chart some metrics on the last days worth of blocks,
but things quickly got out of hand, so I settled on 100 blocks which is about
20 mins.

But I need some ideas on other stats or metrics I could track? \- I could
breakdown `contracts deployed` into types e.g. erc20 etc

